# Hochteich - wie stabil ist GFK



## Andreas2010 (11. Apr. 2010)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe mich hier gerade registriert ;-)

Ich habe vor, mir im Garten an der Terrasse einen kleinen, formalen Teich zu bauen, bin aber absoluter Anfänger. Da ich in der Suche nichts konkretes zu meiner Frage gefunden habe, würde ich mich freuen, wenn mir einer von euch alten Hasen einen Rat geben könnte ;-)

Ich möchte einen "Hochteich" bauen (siehe Screenshot) und wollte ein GFK-Becken der Größe 1,5 x 1,5 x 0,45 m einsetzen. Fische sollen nicht hinein. Das Becken soll nur 15 cm im Boden sitzen, die restlichen 30 cm liegen oberhalb, umrandet von einer (optischen) Holzverkleidung.
 

Meine Frage: Ist die Stabilität von GFK für mein Vorhaben ausreichend, oder muss ich oberhalb seitlich abstützen?

Außerdem muss ja noch ein Überlauf her. Ist es möglich, oben am Rand des Beckens ein Loch für eine Rohrdurchführung zu bohren, oder reißt das Becken dann?

Für eure Antworten schon mal im voraus vielen Dank!

Andreas


----------



## mitch (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Hochteich - wie stabil ist GFK*

hallo andreas,

:willkommen

so was wie du wollte ich auch zuerst bauen, doch dann ist das daraus geworden 

 

1 jahr später 

   

du siehst es kann sehr schnell gehen mit dem teichvirus  

der teich ist 30 cm über dem boden (kein problem) und mit pvc volie gemacht, da das billiger als GFK ist.

soweit ich weiß sollte das GFK stabil genug sein, wenn es ordnungsgemäß verarbeitet wurde. so ein loch für den überlauf stellt auch kein problem dar - dafür nimmt man am besten sowas : Tankdurchführung oder Flansch

überlege es dir bitte nocheinmal mit der größe (platz scheint ja vorhanden) denn eine spätere erweiterung bedeutet immer: nochmals den spaten in die hand, die pflanzen und evtl. tiere zwischen lagern ... also warum nicht gleich etwas größer 

apropos fische sollen nicht rein, ist schneller passiert als man denkt z.b. geschenk von freunden zur teicheinweihungsparty  was dann 

und wenns schon bei der größe bleiben muss - dann bitte noch 50 cm mehr ausgraben
so kann der teich im winter wenigstens nicht bis auf den grund durchfieren und mehr wasser ergibt ein bessere biologische stabilität.


----------



## Andreas2010 (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Hochteich - wie stabil ist GFK*

Hallo Mitch, 
vielen Dank für die herzliche Begrüßung und die tollen Tips!  

Ich muss schon sagen, deine Teichlandschaft ist ein Traum  Genauso könnte ich es mir natürlich bei mir auch vorstellen 

Etwas mehr Platz hätte ich zwar schon, aber es ist natürlich auch eine Kostenfrage. Es sprengt eigentlich schon jetzt unseren Rahmen, denn es kommt noch die restliche Gartengestaltung  dazu (Kies, Steine, neue Gartenmöbel etc.). Da ich handwerklich nicht gerade bewandert bin, wollte ich das auch lieber verlegen lassen  

Ich würde auch gern etwas tiefer graben, aber die rechteckigen Schalen in meiner geplanten Größe sind max. 45 cm. Wie hast du denn das mit der Teichfolien-Auskleidung genau gemacht? Wie hast du die Folie am Rand befestigt? Hast du erst die Terrasse gemacht oder erst den Teich? Besteht beim Bau so eines Folienteichs mit Steilwand denn nicht Einbruchgefahr? Ich dachte immer, so etwas kann man nur mit einem Fertigbecken machen, da dort ja schon eine gewisse Eigenstabilität vorhanden ist. Wie genau sieht denn dein Terrassenfundament am Teichrand aus, hast du es speziell befestigt?


----------



## mitch (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Hochteich - wie stabil ist GFK*

hallo andreas, 
 for  

mit folie würde das gar ned so teuer kommen, schau mal

teich ca. 200 x 200 x 100 cm = folie (0.5 mm) 400 x 400 cm = 16 m² ca. 24,00 € (bei obi gefunden)

rasterstein 30 x 20 x 20 cm = 1,99 € (bei obi gefunden) 
1 lage = 4 x 7 steine ca. 28,00 € 

holzbretter für den rand ca. 800 cm = ? €

wenn die bretter so 50 € kosten dann hast du mit ca. 100 € schon fast nen teich  , fehlt nur noch das grünzeugs fürs wasser 

steine:
    

folie falten:
   

befestigung der folie an den steinen:
 


bei mir war zuerst die terrasse da.

steilwände sollten durch die betonsteine stabil sein

der teichrand an der terrasse ist nur aus rasenkantensteinen, die leicht schräg gegen die terrasse gelehnt sind und von der rückseite noch mit erde angefüllt sind.

ich denke so ein teich sollte auch mit wenig handwerklichem geschick zu machen sein - das beste ist einfach mal den spaten in die hand zunehmen und anzufangen, der rest kommt dann fast von alleine


----------



## Andreas2010 (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Hochteich - wie stabil ist GFK*

Hallo Mitch,

vielen Dank für deine Infos (und deine Mühe!!!) 

Du hast wirklich recht, so ein Folienteich ist doch eine Überlegung wert . Die Teichschale, die ich anvisiert habe, kostet 460,- zzgl. 100,- Lieferung. Da wäre die Folien-Lösung doch wesentlich billiger, und den Teich könnte man dann tatsächlich größer machen.

Werd dann wohl doch noch mal neu planen 

Danke noch mal, und Grüße aus dem hohen Norden!


----------



## Annett (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Hochteich - wie stabil ist GFK*

Hallo Andreas.

Solltest Du Dich mit dem Gedanken an einen größeren Teich tatsächlich anfreunden, dann nimm bitte 1,0mm dicke PVC-Folie oder gleich EPDM.
Es gibt einem selbst ein wesentlich sichereres Gefühl, wenn man doch mal aus Wartungsgründen (barfuß) in den Teich steigen muss... 

Für die 560 Euro des Fertigbeckens bekommst Du davon immer noch jede Menge. 
Bezüglich Planung schau am besten mal in die Fachbeiträge. Dort ist vieles ausführlicher und besser erklärt, als man es in den Themenantworten je schreiben würde.


----------



## catsdosine (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Hochteich - wie stabil ist GFK*

Hallo

Meine Erfahrungen mit GFK sind überaus positiv!

Vor ca. 2 Jahren mußten wir unsere alte Teichwanne herausnehmen, als sie draußen war, mußten wir wegen "Teichvirus" vergrößern ...

Eine größere Teichwanne gab es in den benötigten Maßen nicht. Folie kam wegen jap. Staudenknöterich (wuchert wie Bambus) nicht in Frage. 

Gfk ist überaus stabil, Flexibel bei Unebenheiten, läßt sich einfärben und besanden (Vorsicht Kapillareffekt). Löcher reinmachen sind auch kein Problem. Für Durchführungen für Wasser und Strom kann ich den Tradux empfehlen.
Letzte Woche sind wir wegen "Grundreinigung" reingestiegen und haben mit einem Rechen die Steine zusammengeschoben, das machst Du nur einmal bei Folie.

Auch das Anbringen an die Beton-/Pflanzsteine ist einfacher, ohne Überhang wie bei Folie. Falten in den Ecken hast Du dann auch keine.

Geübt hatte ich an einem Bachlauf, dann kam er Teich mit Pflanzenfilter und letztes Jahr habe ich einen Mühlstein auf eine besandete Wanne gesetzt als Brunnen.

Es ist fast so wie Tapezieren ....

Liebe Grüße und viel Spass beim Buddeln .. das wird schon ...

-Catsdosine-


----------



## Moderlieschenking (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Hochteich - wie stabil ist GFK*

Hallo Andreas,
herzlich willkommen
schön, daß Du Dir einen Teich bauen willst.
Das mit dem Handwerklichen Geschick ist kein so großes Problem.
Graben kann jeder, denke ich. Auch das mit der Größe und Tiefe würde ich mir
wirklich nochmals überlegen. (Bin mir fast sicher, daß Dir der Teich nach einem 
Jahr zu klein wird).
Da hast Du ja schon gute Tips von anderen erhalten.
Ich persönlich kann Dir nur  Folie empfehlen, allerdings minimum 1mm
und am besten noch untendrin ein Teichflies.Bei einer besseren Folie bist Du bei ca. 5 - 7 € pro qm2. d.h für einen Teich von 5 x 3 m und ca 1m Tiefe bist du bei ca. 200 - 250 € Kosten für die Folie.
Ich hatte auch einmal einen Fertigteich mit 500l, der ist inzwischen bei mir im
Speicher eingemottet.
Ansonsten wäre ein guter Tip von mir, kauf dir ein Teichbuch
("Beispielhafte Gartenteiche" von Norbert Jorek , kostet bei Amazon so um die 12€).
Ist in meinen Augen das absolut beste Buch was auf dem Markt ist.
So dann wünsche ich Dir frohes planen und graben.
Und dran denken nicht zu klein und nicht zu flach.

lg Markus 

PS: so sieht momentan unserer aus


----------



## Raducanu (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Hochteich - wie stabil ist GFK*

was soll in den teich den rein? denke im sommer wird dieser ganz schöm warm bei nur 0,5m tiefe


----------



## mitch (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Hochteich - wie stabil ist GFK*

hi

@raducanu


> Andreas: Fische sollen nicht hinein.


 


ja klar folie mit 1mm ist besser als 0.5 mm


----------



## Andreas2010 (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Hochteich - wie stabil ist GFK*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten 

Wenn ich nach der Folien-Faltanleitung von Mitch gehe, geht das überhaupt mit einer 1 mm starken Folie, ist die nicht zu steif?

@Moderlieschenking: Tiefer möchte ich den Teich sehr gern haben (das lässt mich jetzt auch von einer GFK-Schale Abstand nehmen). Was die Teichgröße an sich angeht, muss es auch zur Terrassen-Gestaltung passen. Der Teich soll ja in die Terrasse mit eingebunden werden, das meinte ich auch mit handwerklichem Geschick  Hier muss ich noch mal überlegen.

Wie kann man denn einen Überlauf in einem "Folien-Hochteich" realisieren?


----------



## Christine (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Hochteich - wie stabil ist GFK*



Andreas2010 schrieb:


> Wenn ich nach der Folien-Faltanleitung von Mitch gehe, geht das überhaupt mit einer 1 mm starken Folie, ist die nicht zu steif?



Hi Andreas,

wenn Du gleich EPDM-Folie nimmst, sollte das überhaupt kein Problem sein, Bei PVC wäre ein warmer sonniger Tag und ein bisserl Vorwärmen von Vorteil.


----------

